

A word about color - grishick

Commenters on the tech blogs are eager to jump on the bandwagon and bash Color's $41 mil investment as a clear sign of a bubble. At first I thought so too. Granted, the app has a two star rating, is not immediately intuitive, and is otherwise only marginally useful. Yet, I disagree with all of you who are saying that this will be a massive flop. The way I see this, is that Color's app is just a red herring which diverts attention from the underlying technology. However, the underlying technology that they've developed is pretty impressive, and has a lot more potential uses than yet another social photo sharing location aware phone app.
======
kqueue
Your claims are based on what?

~~~
grishick
On having used the app and having talked to people who worked with Bill
Nguyen.

~~~
kqueue
That was worth mentioning then.

